# arrow lube tube



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

lube tube for less than one dollar.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd actually posted a question about something like this a few days or a week ago. How do you build it? What do the internals look like? What do you use for lube?

Thanks!


----------



## tlo1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Lube Tube. I made several attempts but could never get the insides right. Eventually the sponge or whatever material I used would get pushed down to the bottom. I tried to glue the sponge material to the inside of the tube and I used too much glue.

What was your secret?


----------



## Second-Hand Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

What about using a little construction adhesive for the sponge filling? You'd have to work quickly, but it wouldn't ooze through the sponge like other forms of glue. Another idea would be using a spray-on contact adhesive... again, it may not go through the sponge quite as much.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Lube Tube guts*

What I used in mine was the internal perforated foam to one of those paint roller/sticks that actually suck up paint inside them, do not remember the name if it??? The foam has perforations in it already and all you have to do is cut it to fit, you can actually make several lube tube with one roller sponge. You should be able to buy replacement sponges at Lowe's or H.D??
http://www.homeright.com/showitem.asp?zitem=21 The sponge/foam deal I am talking about is on the right side of the picture. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## jshmrry (Dec 30, 2008)

I was messing around today and took a chisel tip dry erase marker and pulled the bottom off and got to the insides which is a round cotton filled tube and i took a small pin or a nail would work and made a hole in it and then a larger one until i got the hole to the size of my arrow shaft and then i took lacquer thinner and flushed it clean i drilled out the tip part of the marker so my arrow would fit into it i put it back together then went and bought some Black Magic Titanium Tire Wet Gel and filled it up kinda slow but works great. That Black Magic Gel seems to be the slickest.


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

what I used was a foam replacement core out of one of those cheap broadhead targets. Used a hole saw and cut three plugs to fill the tube. the pilot bit automatically centered the hole. I like the paint roller idea, I may have to try that.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Roll up heavy felt.... Works great!


----------



## RangerRick (May 4, 2009)

So, I made my first DIR archery accessory.

While at a consignment shop I saw a shelf of dish washing tools with a sponge on the end and a hollow handle with a fill cap on the end.

I took the fill cap off an looked and there was a hole in the center under the sponge.

I cut off the sponge, enlarged the hole just slightly, used a bit of the sponge for my lube down on the cap end of the handle, made a nice sling from some cord to hang it on my quiver and had a lube tube for $1.00.

This is leak proof and other than adjusting the hole size for my arrows was almost complete after the sponge is cut off. There was even a flange under the sponge (which the sponge actually was glued to) so that when I poke a field point into the hole my hand is under it and does not get stuck.

I don't have pictures but you get the idea.

Thanks,

RangerRick


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet


----------

